# Acana Vomiting



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

While most dogs can switch easily to dog foods with in the same brand, some are very sensitive. The sensitive dogs need a gradual introduction-first day you give him 3/4 old food and 1/4 new food. I would do that for several days, then up it to 1/2 old and 1/2 new. The next step would 1/4 old 3/4 new, and finally all new dog food. You didn't mention any other symptoms, so I don\'t think it is an allergy. I will add that Orijen was too rich for my old dog, but he does fine on Acana. Make sure your pup stays hydrated, if not then a trip to the vet would be best. Hmm, I just went back and checked Louie's age...if he continues vomiting all of his food for more than two days, I would get him an appointment with the vet. Hopefully, he is normal in every way except for throwing up the new food.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

At his age it would be a vet trip for me


----------



## MiniPoodleLouie (Jul 25, 2017)

Louie drinks and does everything else normally, I think the problem is that I forgot to adjust him to the new kibble. Thanks you for the advices.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How did Louie do today?


----------



## MiniPoodleLouie (Jul 25, 2017)

No vomiting so far today:good:


----------

